

Paul Buchheit’s Prediction Is More Of A Warning - TomOfTTB
http://www.tomstechblog.com/post/Paul-Buchheite28099s-Prediction-Is-More-Of-A-Warning.aspx

======
orangecat
_You can destroy your Chrome Notebook and then walk to another and pick up
where you left off. That’s not true of Android and, by design, IT NEVER WILL
BE._

Counterpoint one: If I treated an Android device like a Chrome OS device, i.e.
using nothing but the browser, it pretty much would be. Counterpoint two: All
that Android would have to change to satisfy that requirement is to default to
storing data on a "cloud" filesystem.

~~~
tghw
Agreed. Chrome OS is almost a strict subset of Android in terms of
functionality. There are also a lot of reasons that storing _everything_ in
the cloud, especially from a laptop, isn't really a "feature" anyway.

~~~
chrisaycock
I don't get this whole "cloud vs. local" debate. We've had tools/protocols
that sync local and remote for years, like rsync for files, IMAP for email,
Git for version control, various package management schemes for upgrading
software, etc. I can do all of my work locally and then sync remotely.

~~~
WiseWeasel
For me, a lot of the controversy surrounding the debate relates to who gets
access to the data I generate. It would seem that the "cloud" crowd wants me
to give up control over my data, evidently in order to further their business
goals, and they're trying very hard to make the case to me that it's to my
advantage. I just can't think of a reason I'd choose to limit myself from
having more options to manage my data on my own terms rather than being at the
mercy of various third parties.

------
swombat
Google Wave had plenty of unique qualities too.

------
Jun8
I think it's quite clear, Google has to choose: either Chrome OS or Android.
Because of this schism, tablet support for Android was delayed, which was one
of the biggest strategic blunders of Google, letting Apple entrench itself
firmly there. Google often has competing projects and they have to attitude
"we'll just let them duke out, let the data decide which is better." When
you're talking about adding this or that button on the home page this is OK,
but when you're dealing with huge industry-scale bets, this approach is
appalling.

Google's misguided approach here not only hurts them but others, like Motorola
and carriers, who have bet big on Android success. I think they should put
_all_ their forces behind Android. They'll need all they've got to beat Apple.

~~~
spot
"Because of this schism, tablet support for Android was delayed"

reference please.

~~~
Jun8
I don't have an internal memo or something to prove that, of course :-) But
think about it, why didn't they include support for large screens in Froyo at
least? This delay caused hardware manufacturers to delay Android tablets,
that's why there's no good Android contender to iPad now (other than some
Chinese manufactured junk).

I think Google was still caught in thinking Android solely in terms of a
system for phones and pushing Chrome OS (and untested OS, still under
development) for larger devices.

~~~
spot
translation: "i made it up".

~~~
Jun8
+1 for the touche! Thanks for your keen eye for exposing made up comments in a
funny way.

I talked to people at Google, just developers not themanager of Chrome or
anything, so I cannot be sure what they are thinking. People I talked had the
same feeling, though.

